# Nashville Statement reactions



## centerpin fan (Aug 31, 2017)

No surprises here:

https://juicyecumenism.com/2017/08/30/reactions-nashville-statement/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 31, 2017)

I can see the anti-homosexual part but is the anti-transgender part biblical?

All I could find was Deutoronomy 22:5

"A woman must not put on men's clothing, and a man must not wear women's clothing. Anyone who does this is detestable in the sight of the LORD your God.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 1, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> No surprises here:
> 
> https://juicyecumenism.com/2017/08/30/reactions-nashville-statement/



Next step is SPLC naming any signers members of a hate group if they haven't already.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 1, 2017)

Romans 12:2 comes to mind when I read the opponents of the Nashville Statement 

Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> Romans 12:2 comes to mind when I read the opponents of the Nashville Statement
> 
> Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect.



That's also a favorite verse of the Amish.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 1, 2017)

2 Timothy 3:1-16 IIRC


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 2, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> That's also a favorite verse of the Amish.



Good observation.  And I don't think they particularly care or mind what us gentiles do.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> Good observation.  And I don't think they particularly care or mind what us gentiles do.



I would reckon they find us too "conformed to this world."

They too now conform by selling furniture and such. Yet God never changes.

Just how much conforming to this world can a Christian do and not be transformed by the renewal of their mind?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2017)

I wonder if these folks are a bit too conformed to this world to not be thinking much of the Nashville Statement?
They might need to come up with the Destin Statement;


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 2, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I would reckon they find us too "conformed to this world."
> 
> They too now conform by selling furniture and such. Yet God never changes.
> 
> Just how much conforming to this world can a Christian do and not be transformed by the renewal of their mind?



I don't think that verse is talking about driving cars and using electricity.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> I don't think that verse is talking about driving cars and using electricity.



Do you think it pertains to women dancing to rap music while drinking booze in waste deep water while wearing skimpy bikinis that make men lust?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 2, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Do you think it pertains to women dancing to rap music while drinking booze in waste deep water while wearing skimpy bikinis that make men lust?



That would be more along the lines of what that verse is talking about.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> That would be more along the lines of what that verse is talking about.



This is true. I often wonder why the definition of conforming to the world changes with each generation?
Does the transformation of the renewal of our mind change as well?
Why do girls now dress as men even in Church? Did something happen to the present day mind renewals from my grandparents mind renewals?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 2, 2017)

The picture of the young people in the water at Crab Island in Destin Florida looks pretty tame. Looking at the videos on Youtube paints a different picture. It looks a bit too worldly and not very Godly. 
I'm sure my nieces and nephews would not see it as I do. My mother would see it as Satan himself. Her Mother wouldn't even watch it. Yet God never changes.

But we don't have a group of preachers in Destin making a statement about it. There is no protest by the vacationing Christians. God is on hold while they vacation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Do you think it pertains to women dancing to rap music while drinking booze in waste deep water while wearing skimpy bikinis that make men lust?



Chauvinist much? An inanimate object like an article of clothing can "make" a man lust? 

Meanwhile in other countries the upper part of a bathing suit garment is not required and believe it or not, it is everyday blase' fair and men do not lust because of it's presence or absence. 

If a man lusts in his heart it is because of the man, not because of what a woman is wearing.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> This is true. I often wonder why the definition of conforming to the world changes with each generation?


It doesn't, the only thing that changes are the things a person during a certain time period can conform to.


> Does the transformation of the renewal of our mind change as well?


No


> Why do girls now dress as men even in Church?


They don't, unless they're in a tranny church.

I don't believe Deuteronomy 22:5 is talking about women wearing pants or button down shirts, it's taking about men and women dressing up to make themselves look like the opposite gender.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chauvinist much? An inanimate object like an article of clothing can "make" a man lust?


No, but it certainly doesn't help and I believe God not prefer women walking around with skimpy clothes on.

Timothy 2:9 
"In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> No, but it certainly doesn't help and I believe God not prefer women walking around with skimpy clothes on.
> 
> Timothy 2:9
> "In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array"



So you believe in a Biblical sense that women should come to church with their head covered, no make-up, no jewelry, sit in the back and shut up. 

I mean if we're going to follow all of the edicts of Biblical direction, lets don't skimp on any.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chauvinist much? An inanimate object like an article of clothing can "make" a man lust?
> 
> Meanwhile in other countries the upper part of a bathing suit garment is not required and believe it or not, it is everyday blase' fair and men do not lust because of it's presence or absence.
> 
> If a man lusts in his heart it is because of the man, not because of what a woman is wearing.



It's not the bathing suit that is making the men lust but what the bathing suit isn't covering. That plus the gyrations to the music and alcohol all add to the lustful thoughts. 
I would agree that even if they were naked, the lust still lies within the beholder.

Regardless my point was more along the lines of why does worldly conformation change from generation to generation?

Why did women's bathing suits get smaller. Why did women start wearing pants? There was a time when men dressed as men and women dressed as men. 
This changed a lot during the Sixties era. Unisex clothing was big. Girls were allowed to wear pants to school instead of dresses and skirts. Men wore longer hair and girls wore shorter hair. Men started wearing ear rings.
Women started wearing brogans.

Today that is so far removed from our minds that it isn't worldly. Clothing and dress is only a tiny bit of this worldly confirmation. 
The transformation of the renewal of our minds has changed as well. The way we think about blacks and whites dating. The way we think about couples living together without getting married. The way our children think about homosexuals. The way society views transgenders.
It gets even deeper. The way we view reverence to God. The way we worship. Even our Bible interpretations change over time. The way we view the Ten Commandments. The way we view anger and love.

What we hold dear in our heart. Honor among men. The way we help our neighbors. The way we trust one another. The way we offer forgiveness.

What we do on vacation. I grew up camping on vacation but we still went to a Church on Sunday. Not the campground service. Crazy by today's worldly confirmations. Even strange by mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> It's not the bathing suit that is making the men lust but what the bathing suit isn't covering. That plus the gyrations to the music and alcohol all add to the lustful thoughts.
> I would agree that even if they were naked, the lust still lies within the beholder.
> 
> Regardless my point was more along the lines of why does worldly conformation change from generation to generation?
> ...


We were created naked. Why did cloths become a necessity to begin with?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> I don't believe Deuteronomy 22:5 is talking about women wearing pants or button down shirts, it's taking about men and women dressing up to make themselves look like the opposite gender.



That's because you are thinking in today's thought process.
What about in your great grandfather's eyes? 
I can tell you that when I was a child, women didn't wear pants to Church and girls didn't wear pants to school.

There are still many Christian schools that don't allow girls to wear pants. They do see it as girls dressing as boys.

Now back in the Middle East when Deuteronomy was written, I have no idea what men and women wore that made them look different.

Now men wear long hair and put it up in a bun. That and two ear rings.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We were created naked. Why did cloths become a necessity to begin with?



To cover up our shame of sin. Make us feel aware and self-conscious of our sin.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> I don't believe Deuteronomy 22:5 is talking about women wearing pants or button down shirts, it's taking about men and women dressing up to make themselves look like the opposite gender.



I can see what you are saying. Like doing it on purpose to draw attention to one's self. Kinda like prostitutes do in a big city. You can just look at them and tell by their dress.

They want everyone to know that they are women. Makeup, wigs, short skirts, nail polish, jewelry, etc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I can see what you are saying. Like doing it on purpose to draw attention to one's self. Kinda like prostitutes do in a big city. You can just look at them and tell by their dress.
> 
> They want everyone to know that they are women. Makeup, wigs, short skirts, nail polish, jewelry, etc.



So we are casting stones now?

You wouldn't fare too well in New Orleans, many of those prostitutes that want you to know they are women really aren't.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you believe in a Biblical sense that women should come to church with their head covered, no make-up, no jewelry, sit in the back and shut up.
> 
> I mean if we're going to follow all of the edicts of Biblical direction, lets don't skimp on any.



No, and I never said that.

I don't think that women should come to church looking like a street walker.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> That's because you are thinking in today's thought process.
> What about in your great grandfather's eyes?
> I can tell you that when I was a child, women didn't wear pants to Church and girls didn't wear pants to school.
> 
> ...


How far a person or church takes the Deuteronomy passage is up to them. I believe if a women or man puts on clothes that would make someone think they are the other gender is a problem. You can tell my wife is a women when she has jeans on.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So we are casting stones now?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10862424&postcount=4


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 8, 2017)

http://babylonbee.com/news/bee-explains-nashville-statement/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10862424&postcount=4



That doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Israel (Sep 9, 2017)

I have never needed help from miniskirts, nor ever been dissuaded sufficiently by Burkas to understand regardless, I have a particular interest in reproductive means and organs.

The one of earth can hold attention only as long as it can, for it is passing away. It's deepest recesses are all...darkness. The mystery can never be solved, or resolved there.

Looking into the means by which the Father begets, however, is all of light. Yes...be caught...looking.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 9, 2017)

Israel said:


> I have never needed help from miniskirts, nor ever been dissuaded sufficiently by Burkas to understand regardless, I have a particular interest in reproductive means and organs.
> 
> The one of earth can hold attention only as long as it can, for it is passing away. It's deepest recesses are all...darkness. The mystery can never be solved, or resolved there.
> 
> Looking into the means by which the Father begets, however, is all of light. Yes...be caught...looking.



Maybe your most unintelligible post yet.  Props for keeping it semi-short.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 9, 2017)

Israel said:


> I have never needed help from miniskirts, nor ever been dissuaded sufficiently by Burkas to understand regardless, I have a particular interest in reproductive means and organs.
> 
> The one of earth can hold attention only as long as it can, for it is passing away. It's deepest recesses are all...darkness. The mystery can never be solved, or resolved there.
> 
> Looking into the means by which the Father begets, however, is all of light. Yes...be caught...looking.


The Antidote.


----------



## Israel (Sep 10, 2017)

gemcgrew said:


> The Antidote.



Amen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 14, 2017)

And does the Lord say for those who have been born with both ovaries and testacles.
Or both penis and vagina?
And the many variations of the mixture?
Who decides? The church? The doctor? The pastor? The parent? The individual?
What if even the individual can't?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2017)

*re:*

Though I owe all to Christ for He has redeemed me, I also owe nothing for He has already paid.  Why not give that paradoxical truth away to all?  Freely!!!  Why does man try to put so many strings on the Gospel?  Why do I so often want to?   It's really simple!

Matthew 11
28 Come to Me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take My yoke upon you, and learn from Me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For My yoke is easy, and My burden is light.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 14, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Though I owe all to Christ for He has redeemed me, I also owe nothing for He has already paid.  Why not give that paradoxical truth away to all?  Freely!!!  Why does man try to put so many strings on the Gospel?  Why do I so often want to?   It's really simple!
> 
> Matthew 11
> 28 Come to Me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take My yoke upon you, and learn from Me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For My yoke is easy, and My burden is light.



The idea that we owe nothing, with the implication that it is all done for us becauseJesus has already paid the bill has been given as a truth since the Reformation.

Although many claim it as truth few can live by it. So if it is part of the burden made light, a yoke made easy... it don't seem to fit the sheep because it has not made men or women, it's so called saints, gentle and lowly of heart and rested in the blessing that is redemption. Like it is with society in general, that 20 percent suffer from mental illness at any 
given time, could it be the same with spiritual illness a percentage of some kind?
I would sort of ask why does the Gospel constantly need to be "stringed" to saints that have already known and been captured by the Gospel? This is very different than presenting the Gospel to people who have heard the message but have not received the simple blessing of a burden light and an easy yoke.

Now yoked by the ties of Christ, and to those works that are my Lord's directives for me, why would I need the strings and spins of a revival tomorrow or new ties to my yoke? Is this from God? Or from men? And I have to wonder if the idea of owing nothing is perhaps just another unnecessary string to my yoke, a burden to my works asked of me by God. Works not that I might be saved, but works due to the love that is God's. It is an effort sometimes, ah!, a lot of the time it is my burden, though light and yes easy. Yet I fret to unlove, to hate, to sin. In my frettings are the works left to me?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 14, 2017)

*re:*



gordon 2 said:


> The idea that we owe nothing, with the implication that it is all done for us becauseJesus has already paid the bill has been given as a truth since the Reformation.
> 
> Although many claim it as truth few can live by it. So if it is part of the burden made light, a yoke made easy... it don't seem to fit the sheep because it has not made men or women, it's so called saints, gentle and lowly of heart and rested in the blessing that is redemption. Like it is with society in general, that 20 percent suffer from mental illness at any given time, could it be the same with spiritual illness a percentage of some kind?
> 
> ...



Perhaps the joy of the one who realizes the debt has been paid yields the fruit of giving all for His sake! Perhaps!!!


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 14, 2017)

formula1 said:


> Perhaps the joy of the one who realizes the debt has been paid yields the fruit of giving all for His sake! Perhaps!!!



Perhaps.


----------



## Israel (Sep 15, 2017)

gordon 2 said:


> The idea that we owe nothing, with the implication that it is all done for us becauseJesus has already paid the bill has been given as a truth since the Reformation.
> 
> Although many claim it as truth few can live by it. So if it is part of the burden made light, a yoke made easy... it don't seem to fit the sheep because it has not made men or women, it's so called saints, gentle and lowly of heart and rested in the blessing that is redemption. Like it is with society in general, that 20 percent suffer from mental illness at any
> given time, could it be the same with spiritual illness a percentage of some kind?
> ...




Can it be the inexpressible that only the poet knows? (or, if not _only_...knows so well?)

That struggle is also the chiefest of joys? To be made able...to be _about something_?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm reminded of the parable of the prodigal son. It shows us who God excepts. The brother who stayed and obeyed? He resented his Father's mercy. 

This is as much as message about this brother as the returning brother. He actually resented his Father's mercy.


----------



## Israel (Sep 18, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm reminded of the parable of the prodigal son. It shows us who God excepts. The brother who stayed and obeyed? He resented his Father's mercy.
> 
> This is as much as message about this brother as the returning brother. He actually resented his Father's mercy.


Yes. He did. He resented the Father's goodness so much he "got in his face" about it, came clean about his view of things, thought he was wronged deeply.

But we would be wrong (would we not?) to condemn the "good" brother, for the father didn't. Who are we to judge another man's servant? 

But here's a point we dare not miss in the father's non-rebuke of that brother, who bore enough rebuke in finding out he has been all wrong about his view in _everything_, at least relationship wise. He got to find out in his being "all wrong" just how much better things have always been, though he didn't know it.


"All I have is yours..."  This brother didn't ever even have to ask for a kid, or a fatted calf, or any of the things he thought were "not his" that he labored for. He could have partied with his friends at any time...and the only thing keeping him from that...was himself. His view. His own understanding...of both who and what his father was_ like_, and his relationship in that.

We could ask "had the prodigal never gone away, been returned to such reception of mercy, would the "good" son ever have been able to come to this?" It seems he needed something to so shock his sensibilities that he would confront his father to learn the truth.

Mercy is shocking. Who "gets" it...who is a candidate for it, and what it is displayed...against. I think that the "good" son, when seeing how wrong he has been might have learned the need for his prodigal brother, the allowance for him, so that he could be brought to his right senses. And there he might find...he was no less "wrong" than this brother whose actions he condemned.

I am fairly sure he had an affection for thinking he was the "better" son. God only knows how much this "affection" was a wrong motivation. The prodigal's motivation "I just can't bear being this miserable any longer...but, in my father's house..." was equally askew. But he had the temerity to come home and ask (though he never got the chance) to just live as a servant.

Yeah, Daddy waits. We all have our questions.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 18, 2017)

Israel said:


> Can it be the inexpressible that only the poet knows? (or, if not _only_...knows so well?)
> 
> That struggle is also the chiefest of joys? To be made able...to be _about something_?



Isaiah and his minions were perhaps great poets and knew to express their faith with poetry very well.

All I know is some of the politics of love. It is not always a joy. To be about something, I simply glean bits from love who's bits become mountains, dreams and from bits the foundations of my life in Christ. It is not poetry... it is a man, a gleaner, a traveler stopping long enough to receiving the food from the Lord, where the tables were set for him along the way. Such is my witness to our faith. I am a simple pilgrim, a stranger. ( "I am a pilgrim and a stranger traveling through this wearisome land..."



 From Luke 18:14 "For all those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.”


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 18, 2017)

“'My son,’ the father said, ‘you are always with me, and everything I have is yours.”

“This brother of yours has been found.”


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> “'My son,’ the father said, ‘you are always with me, and everything I have is yours.”
> 
> “This brother of yours has been found.”



Amen!


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2017)

You are the ones who have stood by Me in My trials. And I bestow on you a kingdom, just as My Father has bestowed on Me,…


I don't think the "good" son had to explain to the prodigal, once he was home..."you know, Dad really missed you...he would look for you every day" I might stretch it further..."sometimes I'd hear him wake up in his room, calling your name from his sleep...and then weeping"

How much we learn...as prodigals, though! The rank paltriness...of _things_. (of which we learn even the good son...envied.)

Do any of us _want_ to be prodigal? I would think not. Yet, is he not so easily understood? Who has trouble _identifying_ with him?

Do any of us_ want _the dour attitude of the other son? Yet, again...is it not so easily understood?

But the father...now there's a mystery to us. How does he love both...so very very well? One who plainly just wanted his _stuff_...to go his "own way", and got it, and learned all he seemed to need to about stuff...and the other, though staying, thinking his father a withholder, a sort of stingy master...and yet...finds out he has also been all wrong...about the true nature of his father...and therefore, their relationship.

How can the Father live like this, in love...with both? I look into Jesus and begin to see this thing I call love...and he calls love, and find out...only one of us is wrong. And it's OK. It's OK to be wrong, in order to see...who is right.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 19, 2017)

good stuff


----------



## Old Crusty (Sep 26, 2017)

Back to the Nashville Statement. My problem with it is not so much what it contains but more so what it leaves out. Why highlight only LGBTQ issues? Most of the Church lost the moral high ground when it decided to turn a blind eye to fornication and adultery many years ago.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 27, 2017)

Old Crusty said:


> Back to the Nashville Statement. My problem with it is not so much what it contains but more so what it leaves out. Why highlight only LGBTQ issues?



Because there is a large and vocal movement to "affirm" homosexuality as acceptable behavior for Christians.  This movement wants churches to accept and celebrate gay marriage.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 27, 2017)

Old Crusty said:


> Most of the Church lost the moral high ground when it decided to turn a blind eye to fornication and adultery many years ago.



I think you will find that the churches who "turn a blind eye" in those areas are the same ones promoting gay marriage.


----------



## Old Crusty (Sep 27, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> I think you will find that the churches who "turn a blind eye" in those areas are the same ones promoting gay marriage.



Certainly that is the case. But my experience is that many churches that are vocal in their condemnation of the LGBT lifestyle have accepted adultery thru allowing divorce and remarriage.


----------



## hawglips (Oct 3, 2017)

This proclamation and warning was issued on this topic back in 1995.  

https://www.lds.org/ensign/1995/11/the-family-a-proclamation-to-the-world?lang=eng



> We, the First Presidency and the Council of the Twelve Apostles of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints, solemnly proclaim that marriage between a man and a woman is ordained of God and that the family is central to the Creator’s plan for the eternal destiny of His children.
> 
> All human beings—male and female—are created in the image of God. Each is a beloved spirit son or daughter of heavenly parents, and, as such, each has a divine nature and destiny. Gender is an essential characteristic of individual premortal, mortal, and eternal identity and purpose.
> 
> ...


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 3, 2017)

hawglips said:


> This proclamation and warning was issued on this topic back in 1995.
> 
> https://www.lds.org/ensign/1995/11/the-family-a-proclamation-to-the-world?lang=eng



I read that the LDS recently reiterated this position.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 3, 2017)

Then we can agree that spiritual beings have gender? Such as Father and Son? But there was no female gendered spirits in Heaven before creation unless the LDS has it pegged correctly.
Hard to believe we didn't need a female until Eve and/or Mary.

What about Mary? What about us? Can we pre-exist as gendered spirits like God and his Son did?

I'm not sure scripture answers these questions that I ponder. Maybe Joseph Smith and the early Catholic leaders pondered these same question pertaining to the the Father, the Son, and Mother Mary as well.

In closing, it's hard to dismiss gender from Christianity. Even before creation.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 3, 2017)

It's funny how we band together when we have a common belief but think the other foolish when we don't.


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 4, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Then we can agree that spiritual beings have gender? Such as Father and Son? But there was no female gendered spirits in Heaven before creation unless the LDS has it pegged correctly.
> Hard to believe we didn't need a female until Eve and/or Mary.
> 
> What about Mary? What about us? Can we pre-exist as gendered spirits like God and his Son did?
> ...


I'm not sure you are looking to scripture ( written Word ) or Jesus ( living Word ) to answer your questions you have.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 5, 2017)

Old Crusty said:


> Back to the Nashville Statement. My problem with it is not so much what it contains but more so what it leaves out. Why highlight only LGBTQ issues? Most of the Church lost the moral high ground when it decided to turn a blind eye to fornication and adultery many years ago.



Maybe.  Maybe not, but I don't seem to recall any fornicators, adulterers, or churches for that matter, taking the stand that fornication and adultery aren't sins.


----------



## hummerpoo (Oct 5, 2017)

Old Crusty said:


> Back to the Nashville Statement. My problem with it is not so much what it contains but more so what it leaves out. Why highlight only LGBTQ issues? Most of the Church lost the moral high ground when it decided to turn a blind eye to fornication and adultery many years ago.



https://cbmw.org/nashville-statement

Article 2
WE AFFIRM that God’s revealed will for all people is chastity outside of marriage and fidelity within marriage.

WE DENY that any affections, desires, or commitments ever justify sexual intercourse before or outside marriage; nor do they justify any form of sexual immorality.


Article 9
WE AFFIRM that sin distorts sexual desires by directing them away from the marriage covenant and toward sexual immorality— a distortion that includes both heterosexual and homosexual immorality.

WE DENY that an enduring pattern of desire for sexual immorality justifies sexually immoral behavior.


----------

